# استفسار لخبراء الحريق عن مضخات



## thaer11 (10 مارس 2015)

اخترت مضختي بناء على الاتي :
ارتفاع المبنى 30 متر تقريبا 9 طوابق اضفت للارتفاع 40 بلمية ثم 4.5 بار لان النظام لدي عبارة عن f.h.c و sprinkler 
عدد السبرنكلرات 127 (المبنى صغير المساحة ) 
الضغط كان لدي 9 bar 
التدفق : 
اخترت اخطر مساحة واخترت حساب التدفق لكامل البرنش حتى الرايزر فكان 7 sprinkler لدي كان من الممكن ان احسب عل 2 فقط
مع الكابينيت لكل واحدة 100 غالون بلدقيقة وانا حسبت واحد فقط مع الحفاظ على ضغط الشبكة 
فكان التدفق ايضا 
72 متر مكعب خلال ساعة ولو اخترتها 80 اعتقد افضل من حيث الامان 
فرضت ان ضغط الماء عند فتح السبرنكلر 1 بار ومنه حسبت التدفق لاخر سبرنكلر في الشبكة واضفت الضياعات حتى 7 سبرنكلرات فهل الحساب صحيح ؟


----------



## ozy (10 مارس 2015)

الحساب خاطئ جدا جدا


----------



## thaer11 (11 مارس 2015)

طيب شو السبب انو الحساب خاطئ ؟؟
وشو قيمة التدفق المنطقي برأيك ؟


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (13 مارس 2015)

راجع الكود nfpa 13 ، فرضياتك لا اساس لها ، يجب في التصميم ان تكون فرضياته من الكود


----------

